# Official Preseason Chatter Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Use this thread for all topics about preseason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

I've never seen Diaw this aggressive! 4 shot attempts in 24 minutes!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

Wow, Marks is the man. 13pts, 9rebs, 2blcks, 1stl and a three-pointer. 
He played great, I was really impressed. I think he could actually be a solid contributor as the backup center. I doubt D'Antoni plays him though.......

Suns won, 110 - 99


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

Things that stuck out to me:

Sean Marks has a pretty good offensive game, but looks lost on defense quite often and doesn't crash the boards like he could.

DJ Strawberry is an absolutely fantastic defender.

Marcus Banks' shot looks much, much, much better. Every time he got an open shot, I thought it was going in. As opposed to before, when every time he shot I just hoped it was a long rebound so we could get it back.

I love Grant Hill. The ability to have three playmakers out on the court at the same time now... it's excellent. We finally have a guy who will get the pass and put the ball on the floor... but not only that, he'll do something with it once he puts it on the floor. Raja will put it on the floor to pass it off or take a weak lay up. Boris will put it on the floor to dribble a couple times and fling the ball to a shooter, regardless of whether or not he has the lane. Shawn will put it on the floor, take a couple steps back and pass it to whoever is close to him. Not Grant. Grant puts the ball on the floor and makes a move, draws contact, takes a mid range jumper, goes to the bucket... he actually forces the issue and makes the defense do something. Before, only Nash, Barbosa and Amare could really be said to do that.

Alando Tucker didn't look quite as sharp as I would hope out there. Not sure why.

---

That's just the more evident things I saw out there, from all our guys out there. Only thing I really didn't expect was Alando not playing well, which I expect to change. He should be a legit player in the league with a little bit of time, and I'm hoping that this happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

What stuck out to me is that Diaw is the same as last year. Fantastic.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

Lol, chill man. It's only one game and it's the first _preseason_ one at that.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

It was only pre-season but you have to give it up to Shawn Marion here who had 18 points and 12 boards..

We know he's unhappy but at least he's still going to come in and act like a professional...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1: Phx Suns vs Sac Kings*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rRg3HgV65ic"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rRg3HgV65ic" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Highlights from the game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Preseason Game 2: N.O. Hornets vs Phx Suns*

Chatt about the game here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game 2: N.O. Hornets vs Phx Suns*

I refuse to acknowledge preseason.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 2: N.O. Hornets vs Phx Suns*

A few observations...

My mind wasn't totally on this game as I was flipping back and forth between the ASU game and the Suns game on the radio...

I was impressed once again with the play of Marcus Banks and Sean Marks as these two will probably get some minutes if our Coach changes his coaching style and I feel it's something that must be done this year..

Tucker and Strawberry will also have a chance to get a few minutes in the regular season...

D'Antonio MUST EXPAND THE ROTATION WHEN THE SEASON STARTS!!!

Just look at the box scores of Popovich and the Spurs when they play...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 2: N.O. Hornets vs Phx Suns*

same thoughts here. With a greater rotation we can set ourselves up better in the playoffs. With many people playing and not too many stand out stats (would be parker, manu and tim on spurs, and for us nash, amare, marion) the roleplayers that get 25 or less minutes will be crucial. 

It is not necessary to win every single game. But by playing our roleplayers, marks, banks, skinner, etc, we might concede some games i acknowledge. But we will have some more players with high confidence levels and come playoffs, they might give us 1 game in which they dominate and we win a very important game. If theres another problem for our team apart from Defense, it is our Bench.

So come on, give everyone a fairer go D'antoni and we will reap the rewards of high esteem and confidence and a much more balanced team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 2: N.O. Hornets vs Phx Suns*



bircan said:


> same thoughts here. With a greater rotation we can set ourselves up better in the playoffs. With many people playing and not too many stand out stats (would be parker, manu and tim on spurs, and for us nash, amare, marion) the roleplayers that get 25 or less minutes will be crucial.
> 
> It is not necessary to win every single game. But by playing our roleplayers, marks, banks, skinner, etc, we might concede some games i acknowledge. But we will have some more players with high confidence levels and come playoffs, they might give us 1 game in which they dominate and we win a very important game. If theres another problem for our team apart from Defense, it is our Bench.
> 
> So come on, give everyone a fairer go D'antoni and we will reap the rewards of high esteem and confidence and a much more balanced team.


If we're going by fair, they are getting the EXACT number of minutes that they have earned. What you're wanting is to subvert the good of the team for these theorhetical extra minutes. I just do not believe that 3 minutes of extra exercise really matters in the overall health of the team. The biggest problem is in March/April when the bench NEEDS to step up to the plate, not be given minutes because they're sitting on the bench. This isn't a youth league, you have to deserve it. I just don't understand why this is such a hard topic for everyone to understand. 

You cry about fairness, but what's more unfair, having these crappy bench players who ruin on court chemistry by doing what they want to do instead of what they're supposed to do, or playing the top 8 players a minute more per game so that their hard work doesn't go to waste in the game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns beat Jazz, 124-101

Diaw with almost a thriple-double, 11rebs, 9asst, 6pts. I definately don't see the aggressive Diaw everyone keeps talking about. Hopefully this is just a preseason thing, because if you can't find a good scoring rythym while Amare is out, how can we expect him to find a good one with Amare? 

Suns move to 2-1 in preseason tonight.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

seuss lol i got invalid thread when i went to post and realised u must have changed thread location.

Iceman, the concern is not a measely extra 3 mins of playing time. If you realise that we can utilise marks, banks, strawberry and put barbosa and diaw in the bench when amare returns, if you realise that we can utilise and integrate these roleplayers to create a dynamic and very versatile team, then we are much better than a 40-44 mins per game resulting in fatigued star players eg nash/marion when it counts deeper into the playoffs.

No this is not a youth league and take note of past playoff failures with a small/under utilised bench. I'm also not saying our bench players are allstars but they dont need to be and why should they be ruining team chemistry lol? If we are not prepared to take a little bit of a different approach, then why should any of us be surprised at another 2nd or conf final exit? Don't expect miracles from any player in playoffs who had 5 mins per game...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, they have lost to the Champion Spurs, Dallas(undermanned), and the Champion Spurs. So in conclusion, the Suns need Amare to step up. That's all we are relying on. If Amare can't defend the post without fouling out, it won't matter how many minutes our reserves get, the Suns will lose. Last season was a wasted bench "Waaahh I don't get any playing time and I don't practice ever." That was the story behind Jumaine Jones and Jalen Rose. Banks and Burke were embarrassments on the court. So who else was D'Antoni supposed to use? 

I have a good feeling that this season will be a lot better since it appears that Skinner and Hill will practice.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

speaking of pat burke, he is playing with the Golden state Warriors pre season games. i had no idea about rose and jumaine complaining/ not practising, but that is grounds for exclusion then i guess. Can marks play the D we need to save amare some foul trouble? He seems to be doing very well in preseason games. Indeed it seems as tho Marks > Skinner. As for amare, i think he will be similar to last season. It might be too much to expect a 26ppg season like 3 seasons past.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> speaking of pat burke, he is playing with the Golden state Warriors pre season games. i had no idea about rose and jumaine complaining/ not practising, but that is grounds for exclusion then i guess. Can marks play the D we need to save amare some foul trouble? He seems to be doing very well in preseason games. Indeed it seems as tho Marks > Skinner. As for amare, i think he will be similar to last season. It might be too much to expect a 26ppg season like 3 seasons past.


Well, it's hard to score 26ppg when 5 other guys are capable of putting 15+ every night. However, I hope that Barbosa takes fewer shots and Amare gets more. He's the most efficient scorer we have.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

True. Should make for an interesting season


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are giving another beat down, this time to the Clippers. 

It's very encouraging to see Grant Hill registering 3pt shots, atleast he can make some from time to time. I was expecting him to be a terrible three-point shooter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

From what I have read, he's been working on it in workouts and practice and such.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Grant Hill.... wow. 8-11(24pts) in as many minutes!

LB with the 4 steals (tied with Hill for game high honors)

Skinner showed some nice defense with 3 blocked shots. 

Hopefully we can shave the starter's time down to 30-33mpg.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I was highly impressed with Grant Hill last night...

Hopefully this will be known as the steal of the year and it could be if he stays healthy...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

maybe diaw can learn a thing or two from hill, but hill seems to replace some of diaws all round game. still i hope diaw can still have a productive year and if everyone can bring something to the floor, then we can be better rested for playoffs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns take down the Cats, 98-88.


Nash looks ready for the season.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

bircan said:


> maybe diaw can learn a thing or two from hill, but hill seems to replace some of diaws all round game. still i hope diaw can still have a productive year and if everyone can bring something to the floor, then we can be better rested for playoffs


How true...I feel like having Grant Hill on our roster will be a plus for Diaw, Banks and the younger players...

Speaking of Grant Hill, I can't help but wonder what he would of meant to the NBA if he would have been healthy?

If he can stay healthy this year then Grant Hill is a steal....

It kind of reminds me of Ken Griffey Jr of MLB and if he were healthy...


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Grant Hill.... wow. 8-11(24pts) in as many minutes!
> 
> LB with the 4 steals (tied with Hill for game high honors)
> 
> ...



He still has some talent.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

the rattler said:


> How true...I feel like having Grant Hill on our roster will be a plus for Diaw, Banks and the younger players...
> 
> Speaking of Grant Hill, I can't help but wonder what he would of meant to the NBA if he would have been healthy?
> 
> ...


I agree with that. 

The more I think about getting Grant Hill, the more I start thinking he could be the player that takes us over the top. Suns have never had a dominant, score at will, wingman. Now when they face the Spurs, Marion or Hill will have their way, because Bowen can't guard, Nash, Shawn, and Hill. It makes us way more of a threat. I'm very interested in seeing how we do against the Spurs as a healthy unit.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns played the Bobcats in the Staples center?!? Why? Here's the highlight of the game:



> The arena was empty for warm-ups and did not get much louder during the game, except for when Lakers fans arrived early to boo Raja Bell's every move.


link


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The Suns played the Bobcats in the Staples center?!? Why? Here's the highlight of the game:
> 
> link



That baffled me as well. They also used the Lakers floor to play on.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm.... what is Kobe getting at with quotes like these?



> "They are a machine," Bryant said. "They just plug anybody in there. Man, they just go. They've got a great system and great players. You add another player who can create shots for others and it's going to be phenomenal."


link


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> That baffled me as well. They also used the Lakers floor to play on.


I think it was like a small tourney in LA against both teams done on their court. Not a big deal where they played. Who cares?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Hmmm.... what is Kobe getting at with quotes like these?
> 
> link


That was in reference to Grant Hill, I believe.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> That was in reference to Grant Hill, I believe.


NO! It was a reference to him wanting to be here on the Suns! That's all it could mean!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> NO! It was a reference to him wanting to be here on the Suns! That's all it could mean!


Well, most of the people in the article were singing the praises of Grant Hill, and there are only two teams on his list of teams that he'd go to (Mavs, Bulls)...

'Course, I'm sure he wouldn't mind coming to Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm.. Where are those people who said signing Hill was gonna be like Rose? Hill is a starter.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Strawberry for the win! lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm.. Where are those people who said signing Hill was gonna be like Rose? Hill is a starter.


dunno, but I was all aboard the Hill express! The dude can ball! Just gotta hope he stays healthy, which he should seeing as he missed less than 20 games last season.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare looked great tonight, minus being a bit careless with the ball. Of the few fouls he did have, one was questionable and the other was undeniably supposed to be a no call, and was called super late besides.

So... it's nice to see STAT playing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare looked goooood last night! Ok sounded good on the radio! His stat line also looks good! 8-9FG and 1-1 from 3pt land 11reb and 2blks in 25mins!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Amare was amazing last night, I'm so jacked up for this season. The addition of Grant Hill will open up the lane even more for Amare to dominate.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Everything should be green lights for Thursday opener. Suns better come to play.


----------

